# Camp sites or wild camping areas in Denia Spain



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all we are heading out from Dover early Saturday 5th, and heading south into Spain and the area of Denia. Does anyone have any experience of any wildcamping or decent sites ithe area.

Regards

Alan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We camped on the beach at Denia-- as there was a large area of beach on the North side of town---we were with some other Motorhomes.
We walked to town it took about 20 minutes so it wasnt far.
Make sure you have a tank of water though.


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi -We live near Denia. there is a great place between El Verger and Oliva - just follow the signs for Eurocamping, go past the site and head for the beach, at the sea - turn left and you will be on the sand dues area close to the sea - plenty of parking spots and some beach bars in season - otherwise very quiet and unspoiled (so keep it to yourselves :wink: ) No facilities so you can only stay as long as your van hold out - PM me if you need further directions. If you like - let me know when you are there we'll bring our van down from the mountains for a visit - if we are at home.


----------

